# domain inhaber



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

hi ich muss dringend wissen wie man den Domaininhaber einer tv. Domain raus bekommt. Auf der Seite ist kein Impressum.  GANZ WICHTIG


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

Da haste aber Pech, der muss auch kein Impressum angeben



> .tv (Tuvalu) steht als Domain-Endung für "TeleVision". .tv-Domains sind daher besonders gut geeignet für Fernsehsender, TV-Produktionen und für alle Unternehmen im Medien-Bereich. Prominente Beispiele für "aktive" .tv-Domains sind etwa viva.tv, mtv.tv oder chip.tv.



Ansonsten gib´ mal die Domain > HIER < ein, den tatsächlichen Inhaber zu errreichen, ist jedoch nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

klappte leider nicht. trotzdem danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2006)

> .tv (Tuvalu) steht als Domain-Endung für "TeleVision". .tv-Domains sind daher besonders gut geeignet für Fernsehsender, TV-Produktionen und für alle Unternehmen im Medien-Bereich. Prominente Beispiele für "aktive" .tv-Domains sind etwa viva.tv, mtv.tv oder chip.tv.


nach meinen  Erfahrungen sind das die ganz großen Ausnahmen. Die überwältigende Mehrzahl der *.tv 
Domains sind "halbseidene" Seiten, die ihre Identität verschleiern  wollen

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> sind das die ganz großen Ausnahmen.


War ja auch mal so zur Orientierung für den Fragesteller.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> klappte leider nicht.


Dann schreibe mal nur den Namen hier her, ohne www und ohne die Endung.


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2006)

Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Tokelau nehmen. Da ist bald Schluss mit Abzockangeboten über tk-Domains...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

Auch Heikos (es sei mal wieder erwähnt: genialer) whois-Service schickt einen zum Verisign-dot-tv-eigenen whois-server... und dieser link scheint irgendwie sessionabhängig kreiert zu werden...
http://www.tv/de-def-[irgendein Salat]/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=[Domainname]&tld=tv

Dort erfährt man immer öfter: "Für diese Domain sind keine whois-Daten hinterlegt".

Ich wollte bei der Firma mit der eigenwilligen Internetadresse www[].tv - also www[nichts (!)].tv schon mal nachfragen, warum das so ist...
Die Firma hat irgendwie auch keine richtigen Angaben über sich auf der Seite, einzige Kontaktadresse ist die von Verisign (und die findet man z.B. in den "Terms" auf der englischen .tv-Seite)

Sehr lustig ist es auch, bei dot tv auf "Hilfe" zu klicken... Zum Thema whois steht da 





> Da The .tv Corporation jetzt eine offene Whois Datenbank anbietet, wieviel Datenschutz kann ich erwarten? Für unsere .cc, .biz und .info Kunden folgen wir den von der ICANN vorgegebenen Richtlinien für Whois Veröffentlichungen. Diese Whois-Veröffentlichung schließt die Information von Admin-C und Tech-C aller .cc, .biz und .info Domains ein.


 - und für tv-Endungen? Gilt das Stammesrecht von Tuvalu?

[off topic]
zu beachten auch die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Hosting-Service:


> An wen wende ich mich, wenn ich mich für einen Web-Hosting-Dienst anmelden möchte?
> Die .tv Corporation bietet selber kein Web Hosting an, aber wir können Ihnen empfehlen sich an www.***.de zu wenden. Dieser Anbieter ist sehr zuverlässig und preiswert. Sie können Ihre .tv Domain ab dem Visitenkartenpaket dort hosten lassen. Schon für 30,60 Euro im Jahr erhalten Sie 10 MB Webspace, 10 POP Email Konten und vieles weitere. Wenn Sie also Ihre .tv Adresse nutzen möchten, wenden Sie sich an [email protected]***.de oder 07771-917***



Ei kuck an, war der nicht mal "europäischer Ansprechpartner" für die "US-Firma" "Digital Simplex" und GF einer spanischen Dialerfirma?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

die seite nennt sich homevideo nervt ziemlich da ich seit 3 monaten per sms und e-mail täglich belästigt werde!! würde mal gerne wissen woher die hany nr. und email adresse haben diese seite habe ich nie besucht


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

Das Wort mit H und video und dann tv?
da klappt doch die Whois-Abfrage...
http://www.tv/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=h***video&tld=tv
(du musst natürlich die Sternchen weglassen...)
(oder Heikos whois und dann in diesem Satz auf "LINK" klicken: 





> "Der Registrar von .tv bietet keinen direkt zugänglichen whois-Server. Bitte klicken Sie auf diesen Link."


)

Die Firma mit der Adresse in Dublin ist mir schon bekannt, aber mei, wen kenn ich nicht? 

Gib mal "Transl**** International Ltd" bei google ein, da findest Du noch einen cache eines Impressums mit abweichender Adresse in Dublin und sogar eine 118xx-Zuordnung der Bundesnetzagentur...

Ich hatte die mal abgespeichert, weil mir bei denen ein 0067-Dialer um die Ohren geflogen ist. Das war im September 2004, später habe ich die noch einmal untersucht, da ging es um eine de-Seite auf der gleichen IP (FST-Mitglied aus Mönchengladbach)(telepr*). Damals gab es aber keinen konkreten Anlass, war eine reine Routineüberprüfung 

Wenn die Dich ärgern, melde Dich hier an und erzähl. Ich interessiere mich für fast alles...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

Noch was... Diese Transl* gab es auch in Belgien, ist aber lange her... Ich fand mal eine lustige russische Seite mit Callbackdiensten. Da standen die mit drauf, neben einer deutschen Firma (aus Erding), einer schweizerisch-Liechtensteinerischen Firma (d-d-d) und einer hierzulande nahezu unbekannten Firma aus Mallorca/Gibraltar, die einem Dänen gehört haben soll, der unlängst Deutschland um knapp 2 Mio ärmer gen Palma verlassen hat. Aber Du wolltest ja nur ein aktuelles Impressum


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich muss dringend wissen wie man den Domaininhaber raus bekommt ...



Warum eigentlich?



> TransLease International Ltd.
> 71 Amiens Street
> Dublin, Dublin 1


----------

